# Woman vs jutsu: Kaguya vs Kotoamatsukami (Read OP)



## Orochibuto (Nov 27, 2014)

Location: Uchiha District in Konoha
Distance: N/A
Mindset: IC
Conditions: Shisui is boosted by Hashirama's cells. Kaguya is not allowed to evade the jutsu she has to tank it.

Scenario:

A week before the Uchiha Massacre Kaguya manages to escape with her full power, the first person she encounter is Shisui, seeing this as the last chance to stop the massacre he proceeds to use Koto on her with the command "I am your son, you will spoil me by doing everything I want."

What happens?


----------



## Bkprince33 (Nov 27, 2014)

rinnengon is immune to occular genjutsu


----------



## iJutsu (Nov 27, 2014)

She becomes his bitch. Kamui worked perfectly fine on her. She's not magically immune to any jutsu just because she is the first chakra user. It's still possible for Zetsu to snap her out of it, just like Kabuto was planning to regain control of Itachi with a control tag. And about that higher tier bullshit, Itachi genjutsu'ed Sasuke who has ems just fine when they were trapped in a sound genjutsu.


----------



## Itachі (Nov 27, 2014)

Shisui wins, Kaguya's not immune to Genjutsu.



Bkprince33 said:


> rinnengon is immune to occular genjutsu



Pretty sure that that was a false translation.


----------



## Dominus (Nov 28, 2014)

:thisshit

What am I seeing? Kaguya losing to Shisui?


----------



## Мoon (Nov 28, 2014)

Kaguya has Rinne Sharingan none the less. It seems that Kotoamatsukami is indeed glass cannon, if used at the right moment though. Izanagi would be the only counter towards  Kotoamatsukami in that case, but Kaguya isn't one of the users of this genjutsu, the closest thing she can use is infinite tsukuyomi, and thats after she has time to enable her eye.

In this scenario, Shisui wins.


----------



## Ersa (Nov 28, 2014)

I always knew Itachi could solo Kaguya


----------



## Blu-ray (Nov 28, 2014)

She no sells it. If Sasuke's eye could make him immune to Mugen Tsukuyomi of all things, how the hell is Kaguya's eye gonna falter to Koto Amatsukami?


----------



## Amol (Nov 28, 2014)

Dat Sharingan Wanking !
Even if Koto landed on her she will break out in instant.
She has the strongest ocular powers .


----------



## Jagger (Nov 28, 2014)

iJutsu said:


> She becomes his bitch. Kamui worked perfectly fine on her.


Retarded comparison because Kamui is not a Genjutsu, thus, the both shouldn't be compared.


----------



## Pirao (Nov 28, 2014)

Kaguya is inmune to ocular genjutsu, thus she no sells. Itachi wank still going strong I see


----------



## Kai (Nov 28, 2014)

Lots of troll responses here, but I'm not mad since the thread title is hilarious.

Mugen Tsukuyomi is an illusion superlative to Kotoamatsukami in every sense of the word, and the Rin'negan is the only ocular power that safeguards against it. Kaguya possesses the strongest ocular power in the manga. Then we have Nagato's DB entry,


----------



## iJutsu (Nov 28, 2014)

Koto isn't an illusion. It literally rewrites your memory. That's why it doesn't require eye contact.


----------



## Pirao (Nov 29, 2014)

iJutsu said:


> Koto isn't an illusion. It literally rewrites your memory. That's why it doesn't require eye contact.



Yes it is, it's a genjutsu and thus an illusion.

We all know this is a thinly veiled Itachi wank thread, that sh*t stopped being funny years ago, give it up guys.


----------



## Hachibi (Nov 29, 2014)

Kaguya no-sell it.

If it was Itachi on the other hand...


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 7, 2014)

Pirao said:


> Yes it is, it's a genjutsu and thus an illusion.
> 
> We all know this is a thinly veiled Itachi wank thread, that sh*t stopped being funny years ago, give it up guys.



I hate Itachi, this is a well known fact.


----------



## ARGUS (Dec 7, 2014)

Kaguya is immune to KA 
Rinnegan and Rinnesharingan are immune to visual genjutsu


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 7, 2014)

ARGUS said:


> Kaguya is immune to KA
> Rinnegan and Rinnesharingan are immune to visual genjutsu



How do you know?


----------



## Trojan (Dec 7, 2014)

Koto is overrated as fuck. 

If a low - mid kage level like itachi can stop himself from following its order and not attack Sasuke
(who said he would destroy Konoha), what on earth makes you think he can do that to Kaguya? 

Not to mention she's immortal, so even IF (and that a big ass IF) his jutsu worked, it's not like if he can kill her
or make her kill herself either. 

I wonder where was his power against Danzo.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Dec 7, 2014)

Before judgement:

First, Rinnegans were not the same, let's remember them, Nagato Rinnegan, Madara Rinnegan, Sasuke Rinnegan, Obito Rinnegan and Kaguya's.

Nagato use his to make awesome attacks like CT and BT.  Madara used it aslo that way,  but gained a higher 3rd eye that can can Massive Genjutsu, Obito seldom used it though. Sasuke's version did not evade the Genjutsu directly, but used his Susanoo to escape genjutsu.

Kaguya did not show any feats against Genjutsu, but she had feats to absorb Ninjutsu, man she can absorb genjutsu for the lols.

Koto is used to a certain point that the target wont know she was controlled.

If Kaguya was caught, there is no escape, that's the reason why, Kishi removed Shisui's eyes on the map.

She cant stand it, she might be ordered to strip.
Hehehe


----------

